# What is this setting used for



## jtf2 (Feb 28, 2006)

i have an x850xt card-agp.
i use an ac5 silencer.
the setting i am curious about is this

Do Not Change PWM Base Frequency(X850)
i presently have the fan control at a fixed %,and this setting is unchecked.
is this to do with the stock ati cooler?

thanks for your help


----------



## trog100 (Mar 1, 2006)

i use dynamic fan control mine is also unticked.. i also dont know what that setting is or how it affects things.. he he he

someone might tell us.. ??

trog


----------



## Dynamic (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought i heard it had something to do with VOLTAGES on the X850 or something...oh W1zzard we need you here buddy......


----------



## jtf2 (Mar 1, 2006)

thnx for replies.i thought it was perhaps a stupid ? or something,as 25 plus people looked at it,but no reply.hopefully someone will have an answer


----------



## gygabite (Mar 1, 2006)

Has something to do with a whiny noise on some x850 cards when changing PulseWidthModulation.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2559


----------

